# Freesexfilms.tv [ edit]



## Unregistriert (16 September 2007)

Hi!
Bin jetzt einfach mal so mutig und oute mich (in der Anonymität des Internet) das ich mich bei der Website Freesexsfilms.tv vor ca. 3 Monaten angemeldet habe. Allerdings unter falschem Namen und falscher Adresse aber richtiger email Adresse.

Vorne auf der Seite steht groß drauf, das alles kostenlos ist (weil werbefinanziert).
D.h. wenn mann auf die Banner der Werbepartner raufklickt erhält man Punkte und kann dann mit diesen Punkten Filme anschauen. Allerdings war mir das nach dem Anmelden irgendwie zu blöd und ich habe mir dann gar keinen Film angeschaut (ehrlich).
Vor kurzem habe ich dann meine Emails nachgeschaut und musste feststellen, das mir die Firma "Heaven GmbH" dann schon 4 Mahnungen geschickt hatt (und ein Schreiben eines angeblichen Rechtsanwaltes) - ich solle doch bitte meine Nutzungsgebühr von 96 Euro endlich zahlen (Mittlerweile sind es schon 360 Euro mit Mahngebühren). 

Hab mir die Seite noch mal genau angeschaut - auf der Seite zum Anmelden findet sich kein Hinweise das diese "Angebot" kostenpflichtig ist (steht extra noch dick und fett drüber, das es kostenlos sei).
Allerding muß man bei der Anmeldung die AGB akzeptieren - und in denen steht gut versteckt, das man pro Woche für das bereitstellen der jeweiligen Inhalte 1,69 Euro (oder so) zahlen soll. Alledings für ein Jahr im Vorraus direkt nach der Abnmeldung (Widerrufsrecht beträgt nur 3 Tage)!
Frage mich jetzt was ich tun soll - habe der Firma erstmal zurückgeschrieben das sie mich nicht weiter mit Mahnungen belästigen sollen, weil die AGB eh nicht wirksam sind (ausergewöhnliche AGB) bzw. der Vertrag nichtig ist.
Hab auch indirekt gedroht die Firmendaten an das Züricher Konsumentenforum (ähnlich Verbraucherschutzzentrale) weiterzugeben falls die mich nicht in Ruhe lassen.

Nun habe ich aber doch irgendwie ein mulmiges Gefühl bei der Sache. Bei der Seite musste man keine Kontoverbindung oder Kreditkartennummer angeben - daher hat die Firma eingentlich nur die Möglichkeit über meine IP Adresse meine reale Adresse rauszubekommen und mich dann finanziel zu belangen. 
Hat die Firma (Sitz in Zürich) irgendeine Handhabe meine IP Adresse rauszubekommen und mich zu verklagen?
Bzw. wie realistisch ist das Ganze? 
Habt ihr einen Tipp wie ich mich weiter verhalten soll?

MfG Hans 

_Mit on-line  Handel hat das nichts zu tun, daher in Forum "Allgemeines" verschoben modinfo _


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 September 2007)

*AW: Freesexsfilms.tv [ edit]*

eine fr*sexsf*s.tv gibt es nicht, nur eine fr*sexf*s.tv, in deren whois eine fr*sexf*llms.tv erwähnt wird

deren AGB kannst du hier einsehen
fr**sexfilms.tv/de/agb.htm

Tatsächlich steht kostenlos auf der Seite und der Preis in den AGB

"7. Zahlungsbedingungen

7.1 Für den drei-tägigen Testzugang ist ein Betrag von EUR null zu entrichten. Der hieran anschließende monatliche Kundenbeitrag beträgt acht Euro (exklusive Mehrwertsteuer). Der Kundenbeitrag ist für jeweils zwölf Monate im Voraus zu entrichten und wird dem Kunden entsprechend in Rechnung gestellt. Die Rechnung ist nach Erhalt unvorzüglich zu begleichen."

Die Schweizer "Heaven GmbH" kann sich also durchaus auf den Standpunkt stellen, dass ein Vertrag besteht. _Daran_ kannst Du die nicht hindern...
Zum Rest: Schweigen


----------



## sascha (17 September 2007)

*AW: Freesexsfilms.tv [ edit]*

Bist du aus der Schweiz?


----------



## Hans-Peter123 (17 September 2007)

*AW: Freesexsfilms.tv [ edit]*

Hi! Danke erstmal für die Antwort. Bin nicht aus der Schweiz. Spielt das denn eine Rolle? Werd wohl erstmal Nix weiter machen und abwarten. Trotzdem irgendwie ein blödes Gefühl. Könnt mich echt schwarz ärgern. Einmal leichtfertig Irgendwo angemeldet und dann gleich so etwas - kleine Sünden werden sofort bestraft - oder wie war das ...
Habe festgestellt das die Seite auch später verändert worden ist. Anfangs stand in dem Faq´s genau drin, das die Seite werbefinanziert ist und deswegen halt kostenlos ist. Läst sich aber jetzt wohl sehr schwer nachweisen. 
MfG Hans


----------



## Hans-Peter123 (18 September 2007)

*AW: Freesexsfilms.tv [ edit]*

Die haben mir Heute noch mal geschrieben:



> Sehr geehrter Herr M***
> 
> Wir geben Ihnen eine letzte Chance dies aussergerichtlich zu lösen.
> 
> ...




Was soll ich davon halten ?
MfG Hans


----------



## amon (8 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Freesexsfilms.tv [ edit]*

hallo hans 
habe das selbe problem..
wie ging es weiter mit den mahnungen?
gruss amon
vielen dank für jede antwort!!!


----------



## rolf76 (9 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Freesexsfilms.tv [ edit]*



Hans-Peter123 schrieb:


> Was soll ich davon halten ?



Grundsätzlich empfehle ich die Lektüre der *Grundlagen zur Bindung an Online-Abos/Vertragsfallen/versteckte Kosten* hier im Forum, sofern deutsche Verbraucher betroffen sind. 

Wichtig sind insbesondere die Überlegungen zur Frage "*Besteht ein bindender Vertrag?*"

Nach allgemeinen Grundsätzen darf ein Anbieter nicht davon ausgehen, dass sich seine Nutzer für ein kostenpflichtiges Angebot anmelden, wenn er die Kostenpflichtigkeit verschleiert und irgendwo in den AGBs versteckt. AGBs sind keine Gesetze, die schon dann unbedingt gelten, wenn ein Häkchen "ich akzeptiere die AGBs" gesetzt wird. Regelungen in AGBs sind - ungeachtet der Frage der wirksamen Einbeziehung - unwirksam, wenn sie überraschend sind oder in krassem Gegensatz zu dem stehen, was außerhalb der AGBs zum Vertragsinhalt gesagt wird.

Diese Sex-Seite kann ich hier vom Büro aus leider nicht aufrufen und daher zu der Seite nichts näheres sagen.


----------



## webwatcher (9 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Freesexsfilms.tv [ edit]*



rolf76 schrieb:


> Diese Sex-Seite kann ich hier vom Büro aus leider nicht aufrufen und daher zu der Seite nichts näheres sagen.


Mit dem Büro hat das wohl nichts  zu tun, da muß ein www davor
ohne  geht es nicht

die AGB  sind unter einem  winzigen Link unten rechts versteckt
In dem dicken Überschriftsbalken steht nur was von kostenlos


----------



## Fipps (9 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Freesexsfilms.tv [ edit]*

Auf der Site steht überall "kostenlos" - was soll ich da noch in die AGB gucken? Und selbst wenn ich die AGB überfliege: die sind so monoton gestaltet, daß man nach den Preisen schon suchen muss um sie zu finden. Die Suche wird dadurch erschwert, daß die Preise als Worte ausgeschrieben sind und nicht als Zahlen. Für mich ist der Fall klar.


----------



## kpkruse (22 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Freesexsfilms.tv [ edit]*

Tja Hm Hurra,
ich schließe mich an. Bin auch drauf reingefallen, da is man einmal unvorsichtig. :wall: Aber wie geht das jetzt weiter? Ignorieren? Rechtsanwalt konsultieren? Das ist ja nicht wirklich das wahre. 
Hat denn schon jemand weitere Erfahrungen mit diesen S* ? :roll:


----------



## Captain Picard (22 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Freesexsfilms.tv [ edit]*



kpkruse schrieb:


> Aber wie geht das jetzt weiter?


auch hier gilt,  was für alle "Kostenlosseiten" gilt: 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511


----------



## samuelverner (8 November 2007)

*AW: Freesexsfilms.tv [ edit]*

Ok,

ich bin auch drauf reingefallen:wall: Email mit Rechnung kam schon...Jedoch kein Brief, warum erkläre ich gleich.

Ich habe auch gedacht, Free*** wäre kostenlos. Ich habe mich sogar mit einem frei erfundenen Namen angemeldet, wegen anonymität. Meine für die Registrierung da gelassene Email war auch ohne Namen u. existiert nicht mehr. 

Der gepostete Link macht mir zwar Hoffnung, aber wie ist es, wenn die weder meinen richtigen Namen nicht kennen, noch meine richtige Adresse? 
Gehen die jeder IP nach und klagen mich sofort an? Bin etwas verunsichert...

Wie sollte ich mich verhalten?

Wäre nett, wenn mir einer helfen könnte!

MfG

samuelverner


----------



## skater (8 November 2007)

*AW: Freesexsfilms.tv [ edit]*

Auch da gibt es was tolles zu lesen!
http://www.computerbetrug.de/sicher...len/drohkulisse-i-die-haben-meine-ip-adresse/

Und um es vorweg zu nehmen, die können mit deiner IP nix anfangen!

Dein sofortiges Verhalten sollte also sein:
- schönen Tee trinken
- den von mir geposteten Link lesen
- entspannen

Eine sofortige ärzliche Verordnung :sun:
Fein säuberlich vorgekaut können wir das auch nicht immer liefern, also hilft auch mal lesen


----------



## Franziska (8 November 2007)

*AW: Freesexsfilms.tv [ edit]*

Beim Schreiben kann Dir eigentlich nicht das Posting vor Deinem entgangen sein.
Wie wärs mit Lesen?


----------



## Manu (22 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Freesexsfilms.tv [ edit]*

jajaa, das liebe Internet.... Nachdem ich vor ein paar Jahren schon mal in so eine Abzocker-Falle getappt bin (Probino-"kostenlose" Produktproben) sollte ichs eigentlich besser wissen... Ich hab  mich angemeldet (hab die AGBs zwar gelesen, aber anscheinend nicht vollständig, oder nicht richtig.) war der meineung kostenlos weil werbefinanziert... dann kam die Rechnung-96 Euround ein paar zerquetschte- und ich war dann erst mal.. dann der 2. kontakt mit dem 50 Euro Angebot, wie im Vorfeld schon von einem Teilnehmer beschrieben... Letztens dacht ich dann: jetzt haste bezahlt, kannst ja dann auch mal anschauen.... die Seite ließ sich aber nicht öffnen, dafür hab ich jetzt aber wieder eine Rechnung bekommen-obwohl ich eigentlich bis Mitte 2008 angemeldet wäre... :-? Was sagt uns das??? eindeutige Abzocke... ich warte jetzt mal ab, falls noch was kommt, mach ichs wie letztes Mal: wiedersprechen, mit Anwalt drohen, bzw mit Polizei drohen, und dann abwarten und Tee trinken...


----------



## ollipp (28 März 2008)

*AW: Freesexsfilms.tv [ edit]*

:wall:Bin auch drauf reingefallen bekomme alle 7 Tage eine Mahnung 
darin steht das die Anwaltskosten schon auf 160€ sind 

Hat schon einer mehr erfahrung zB. Inkasso usw.

PS: die haben nur meine e Mail


----------



## Stephan_OS (28 März 2008)

*AW: Freesexsfilms.tv [ edit]*

Da braucht man keine Erfahrung für. 
1. Ist es nach dem hier beschriebenen "äußerst wahrscheinlich", dass die auch mit richtigen Daten kein Geld bekommen würden, zumindest wenn man sich wehrt,
2. steht hier schon im Thread, dass die mit der IP nichts anfangen können.

Also weiter locker durch die Hose atmen


----------



## Telopea (28 März 2008)

*AW: Freesexsfilms.tv [ edit]*

in dem text unten (übrigens blau auf schwarz)  :roll: steht 12 mal "KOSTENLOS".... und die AGBs sind auf Englisch (darf das denn sein?!),....


----------



## KatzenHai (28 März 2008)

*AW: Freesexsfilms.tv [ edit]*



Telopea schrieb:


> ... und die AGBs sind auf Englisch (darf das denn sein?!),....


Klar darf das.

Wirkt nur anders als von denen gewünscht ... :sun:


----------



## lars01 (3 April 2008)

*AW: Freesexsfilms.tv [ edit]*

Hallo
Kann eventuell schon jemand von den älteren Einträgen berichten , wie es momentan mit den Mahnungen usw weitergegangen ist ?? Der erste Beitrag ist ja nun schon fast ein halobes Jahr her .

Bin momentan kurz vor dem Anwaltsbrief , also nach der 160 Eurodrohung . Möchte gerne wissen , auf was ich mich genau einstellen muss , oder ob ich einen Anwalt einschalten soll.

Danke


----------



## wahlhesse (3 April 2008)

*AW: Freesexsfilms.tv [ edit]*

Hallo,

erstmal sollte man geflissentlich abchecken, mit was die überhaupt drohen. :scherzkeks: Dann überlegen, was dort überhaupt dran ist. Der Inhalt eines Drohschreibens muss nicht wirklich stimmen :sun: . Auf gerichtliche Mahnbescheide seitens der Nutzlosanbieter warten viele... sehr viele. Aber es rührt sich nix. :tongue:

Brav die allgemeinen Infos lesen und zurücklehnen.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Mikadomann (4 April 2008)

*AW: Freesexsfilms.tv [ edit]*

Hallo,

das gleiche ist mir passiert. Wie man sieht ist da System dahinter.
Ich ignoriere diese _xxx _einfach. Vielleicht hilft das ein Zusammen-
schluß aller Betroffenen sollchen Geschäftgebahren einhalt zu gebieten.

Ich konnte nicht ein Gerichtsverfahren ausfindig machen das die Heaven
GmbH jemals eingereicht hat. Weder in Deutschland, Österreich oder
der Schweiz. Die blöffen nur.

Seit euch darüber im klaren das diese Typen nur hinter eurem Geld her
sind und dafür null Leistung erbringen. Mal ganz klar kein Gericht der Welt
würde dieser Firma Recht zusprechen deswegen versuchen Sie es auch
nicht. Zurücklehnen und sich über die Bemühungen dieser Clowns amüsieren.

Nicht alles was andere Behaupten entspricht auch der Gesetzgebung.

Also laß euch nicht an der Nase herumführen.


----------



## Frankie (25 April 2008)

*AW: Freesexsfilms.tv [ edit]*

Hey,

dasselbe ist mir auch passiert nur unter der Homepage privat-sexfilme.com aber auch von der Heaven Gmbh. Und es ist fast genauso der selben Seitenaufbau mit den selben Videos.

Nach einer Zahlungsaufforderung, die ich ignoriert habe kam dann eine Mahnung auf die ich mit einem Wiederruf reagiert habe. Daraufhin kam folgende E-Mail:



> Besten Dank für Ihr Mail.
> 
> Wir haben dies nochmals überprüft.
> 
> ...



Habe meinen falschen Namen und meine falsche Adresse (sogar ein falsches Land) angeben. Aber ich glaube durch meine E-mail addy wissen die das ich aus Österreich bin. 

Ich werd jetzt erstmal nicht darauf reagieren *gäähn*

Wollte mich aber nur informieren wie das jetzt bei euch ausgegangen ist...bzw. nach wievielen Mahnungen Ruhe eingekehrt ist und ob sie durch meine E-mail die Möglichkeit haben meine Adresse rauszufinden?!

Frankie
_
URL deaktiviert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Frankie (26 April 2008)

*AW: Freesexsfilms.tv [ edit]*

Habe mich ein bischen im Internet schlau gemacht. 
[......]

Was sind das nur für komische Menschen :roll:

_Nicht beweisbare Tatsachenbehauptung editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Passatore (20 Juli 2008)

*AW: Freesexsfilms.tv [ edit]*

Was kann ich machen habe überwiesen und plötzlich ist der Zahlungseingag nicht auffindbar.
Hatte ausversehen keine Rechnungsnummer dazugeschrieben.
nach den übliche 3 manungen kam das:


> New Web Inkasso  GmbH
> Bahngleis 1A
> 8212 Neuhausen
> *DringendeINKASSO Forderung (Stufe1)*
> ...


----------



## Passatore (20 Juli 2008)

*AW: Freesexsfilms.tv [ edit]*

und da ist nie was gekommen??


----------



## bernhard (20 Juli 2008)

*AW: Freesexsfilms.tv [ edit]*

Was ein Quatsch. Hier ist die Heaven GmbH

Handelsregister-Meldungen von Heaven GmbH, Neuhausen am Rheinfall

und hier die New Web Inkasso GmbH

Handelsregister-Meldungen von new web inkasso gmbh, Neuhausen am Rheinfall

Anschrift und Personen sind gleich. Inkasso hört sich natürlich toll an. Der Name spielt aber keine Rolle.

Interessant ist der Betreiber der gemeinsamen Teuernummer:

Reg TP - Regulierungsbehrde fr Telekommunikation und Post


----------



## Frankie (20 Juli 2008)

*AW: Freesexsfilms.tv [ edit]*

Habe heute ungefähr nach einen halben Jahr voller Mahnungen die mittlerweile automatisch in den Spamordner geschoben worden sind auch endlich Post vom Inkassobüro bekommen...komisch das die sich erst so spät melden..ein halbes Jahr ist ne ganz schön lange Zeit....


----------



## Frankie (20 Juli 2008)

*AW: Freesexsfilms.tv [ edit]*



bernhard schrieb:


> Was ein Quatsch. Hier ist die Heaven GmbH
> 
> Handelsregister-Meldungen von Heaven GmbH, Neuhausen am Rheinfall
> 
> ...



Bist du der Meinung, dass diese Firma bei Nichtzahlung vor Gericht gehen wird oder eher darauf verzichtet???


----------



## bernhard (20 Juli 2008)

*AW: Freesexsfilms.tv [ edit]*

Ich würde es begrüßen, wenn de Firma mal vor Gericht käme. Aber nach Wünschen geht es nicht. Nach meiner Kenntnis standen Kostenfallen dreimal vor Gericht zur Beurteilung. Für die Forderungssteller gab es immer eine Klatsche erster Ordnung. Das ist Geschichte.

Die Verbraucherzentralen raten: Lassen Sie sich nicht von Inkasso- oder Anwaltsbriefen unter Druck setzen!

Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen. Die Drohungen sind allesamt schwachsinnig und haltlos.

Was zählt, sind Fakten. Wer was bestellt hat, soll es bezahlen. Wer nichts bestellt hat, soll sich nicht ins Bockshorn jagen lassen.


----------



## Passatore (21 Juli 2008)

*AW: Freesexsfilms.tv [ edit]*

Ich hoffe das da noch mehr kommt, weil ich einen Anwalt einsetzen werde wenn noch so ein Schreiben kommt werde ich Strafanzeige wegen bertug stellen.


----------



## NinaS (22 August 2008)

*AW: Freesexsfilms.tv [ edit]*

Hey,

ich find das echt gut das du mit einem Anwalt kontern willst, ich bin vor ein paar wochen auf diese Seite getappt und fand es erst cool das die Seite "Kostenlos" ist. Ich hab hatte mich auch nur einmal eingeloggt. und dann wieder vergessen. Dann kam eine Rechnung ich war natürlich so blöd und hab direkt bezahlt:wall: und hatte auch dann direkt mein "Abo" gekündigt da kam heute die erste Mahnung bekommen und war total fertig weil ich mit so etwas noch nie zu tun hatte ich werde es jetzt auch als spam behandeln. ich hab mir die Einträge zu diesem Thema durch gelesen und ich muss sagen das hat mir richtig Mut gemacht:-D.

Mal  schauen was da noch so kommt.

Gruß Nina


----------



## Passatore (22 August 2008)

*AW: Freesexsfilms.tv [ edit]*

Hi!
schreib denen und und sende als anhang eine kopie der einzahlung. ich habe sogar den kontoauszug kopiert und mit gesendet.
seit dem inkasso schreiben (per Mail) und meines schreibens (Einschreiben mit rückantw.) habe ich nichts mehr gehört.

schreib wie es weiter geht.


----------



## blowfish (22 August 2008)

*AW: Freesexsfilms.tv [ edit]*



Passatore schrieb:


> Hi!
> schreib denen und und sende als anhang eine kopie der einzahlung. ich habe sogar den kontoauszug kopiert und mit gesendet.
> seit dem inkasso schreiben ...



[ir]
Schicke doch gleich noch eine Ablichtung deines Personalausweises, deine Bankverbindung mit Einzugsermächtigung und die Geburtsurkunde
[/ir]
Über Sinn und Unsinn von Kontaktaufnahmen hat da: 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html 
mal jemand etwas geschrieben, der was davon versteht.
Das musste mal wieder zur Auflockerung des Freds geschrieben werden.


----------



## NinaS (22 August 2008)

*AW: Freesexsfilms.tv [ edit]*



Passatore schrieb:


> Hi!
> schreib denen und und sende als anhang eine kopie der einzahlung. ich habe sogar den kontoauszug kopiert und mit gesendet.
> seit dem inkasso schreiben (per Mail) und meines schreibens (Einschreiben mit rückantw.) habe ich nichts mehr gehört.
> 
> schreib wie es weiter geht.


 

Hey Passatore wie hast du das genau gemacht?

Gruß Nina


----------



## schlingel (2 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Freesexsfilms.tv [ edit]*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine ähnliche E-Mail wie PASSATORE bekommen nur dass ich keine richtigen Personalangaben gemacht habe und nichts bezahlt habe.
Allerdings habe ich zuvor auch noch keine Rechnung bekommen sonder gleich vom Inkasso Unternehmen diese Mahnung:





> New Web Inkasso GmbH
> Bahngleis 1A
> 8212 Neuhausen
> 
> ...



Nachdem ich hier die ganzen Beiträge gelesen habe, bin ich zu dem Entschluss gekommen einfach nichts zu machen!!!

Mal sehn wie es weiter geht.

Gruß Schlingel


----------



## brummelinchen (3 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Freesexsfilms.tv [ edit]*

hallo, 
auch mir ist das selbe passiert mit der seite. hab mich angemeldet und die seite wieder vergessen. gestern kam ne mail von inkasso.
war natürlich schockiert. hatte auch nie mit sowas zutun gehabt.
steht ja drauf kostenlos, nichts von kosten. hab natürlich ne mail geschrieben. und hab versucht die firma anzurufen.aber warum haben die einer nummer mit tschechischer vorwahl? 
komisch nur das ich dem inkasso nicht direkt antworten konnte. mußte mir ne mail-adresse suchen.hab was dazu geschrieben.aber ne antwort werd ich nie bekommen weil,
damit ich meine ruhe habe hab ich kurzer hand meine mail -adresse geändert. vielleicht ist das auch für andere ne alternative.da ich nie ne adresse von mir angebe die können ein nix.so hab ich meine ruhe. auch die beiträge hier aus dem forum haben mir dabei geholfen.
also kopf hoch an alle. :teddy:
auch wär es toll dieser dubiosen firma endlich das handwerk zu legen.


----------



## bigboss (26 Januar 2009)

*AW: Freesexsfilms.tv [ edit]*

hallo

habe mich mal etwas über diese Firma Infomiert und bin da auf etwas Interessantes gestoßen.
*Seventh Heaven GmbH in Liq.*
(ohne Domizil - sans adresse - senza recapito)

Status: in Auflösung
Rechtsform: Ges. mit beschränkter Haftung
Kapital: CHF 20'000

Letzte SHAB-Meldung:
04.12.2007

Seit ich das gelesen habe Ignoriere ich diese Mails da es sich meistens um Betrug handelt, und die NUR GELD von einem Abzocken möchten.


----------



## djmtm (2 Februar 2009)

*AW: Freesexsfilms.tv [ edit]*

Das ist leider nicht die Heaven GmbH; die ist nach wie vor liquide: Heaven GmbH, [ohne Domizil]


----------



## Sorphi (5 Februar 2009)

*AW: Freesexsfilms.tv [ edit]*



> In Onlinebusiness kommt ein Vertrag mit einem Kunden zustande, sobald der
> Kunde die AGB`s akzeptiert und nicht
> innerhalb von 14 Tagen widerruft. Beides ist in Ihrem Fall geschehen.
> 
> ...



diese e-mail habe ich bekommen , bin ebenfalls "opfer" dieser wohl unseriösen Firma, und neu ist mir auch das man per Briefpost einfach zahlen kann....ist da was faul? wie soll ich mich verhalten?
Wenn denen wirklich zu "trauen" wäre, dann hätten die auch konto nr. und so verlangt oder nicht?

danke im vorraus

mfg

PS: wollte nicht einen neuen thread aufmachen....


----------



## dater (5 Februar 2009)

*AW: Freesexsfilms.tv [ edit]*



> ist da was faul


Nöö,wie kommste denn darauf
Also fauler gehts nicht mehr


> wie soll ich mich verhalten



Die Links oben lesen,besonder das hier
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## dater (5 Februar 2009)

*AW: Freesexsfilms.tv [ edit]*



> Im Internet gilt das Herkunftslandsprinzip des Anbieters.


Ist das wirklich so,und was würde das im Endeffekt ändern??


----------



## engel24 (16 März 2009)

*AW: Freesexsfilms.tv [ edit]*

Hey,

habe auch mich auch auf dieser besagten seite angemeldet und jetzt nur spams von denen habe mich auch nie mit denen geschickten zugangdaten angemeldet sondern sofort wiederrufen und die haben mit die sogar auch bestätigt!jetzt soll ich trotzdem zahlen für was was ja eigentlich auch kostenlos sein soll laut der ersten seite! haben denen auch schon geschrieben(vorduck vom verbraucherschutz)das ich nicht zahlen werde!vor zwei tagen kamm dann das :



> New Web Inkasso GmbH
> Bahngleis 1A
> 8212 Neuhausen
> 
> ...



UND DIESR MAIL:



> Besten Dank für Ihr Mail.
> 
> Wir sind ausnahmsweise bereit Ihnen einen reduzierten Betrag von 50 Euro anzubieten, sofern
> Sie sofort bezahlen.
> ...



weiß nicht was ich tun soll wie ging es bei euch weiter?hoffe bekomme antwort von euch

lg engel24


----------



## Antiscammer (16 März 2009)

*AW: Freesexsfilms.tv [ edit]*

Dein Fall unterscheidet sich ganz offensichtlich nicht von den vielen anderen Fällen, die allein in diesem Thread schon auf vielen Seiten behandelt wurden.
Alles, was man wissen muss, findet sich in den oben auf dieser Seite blau verlinkten Grundsatzartikeln.

Nur soviel:
Gemäß einschlägiger Rechtsprechung kommt bei Webseiten-Angeboten mit verschleierter Preisauszeichnung kein wirksamer Vertrag zustande.

Soll man überhaupt auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
Hier ist ein Artikel von jemandem, der sich mit der Materie auskennt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Wer auf schwachsinnige Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern antwortet, wird immer nur neue, ebenso schwachsinnige Antworten bekommen.

Selbst die Verbraucherzentralen empfehlen keine Brieffreundschaften mehr mit Nutzlosanbietern, deren Inkassobüros oder Anwälten:
ZDF.de - Teuer angeklickt: Abo-Abzocken 2009


			
				WISO schrieb:
			
		

> Zitat von Markus Saller/VZ Bayern :
> Aufgrund der Fruchtlosigkeit der Erwiderungsschreiben rät Markus Saller von der Verbraucherzentrale Bayern inzwischen nicht mehr dazu, Widerspruchsschreiben an die angegeben Adressen zu richten. Ist man sich sicher, dass der Anbieter nach oben genannter Masche vorgeht, sollte man alle Schreiben ignorieren.



Was wird passieren, wenn man nicht reagiert?

Im Schuppen von Bauer Tsi-Mu Err in der chinesischen Provinz Kanton wird ein Reissack umfallen.

Man wird weitere schwachsinnige Drohschreiben erhalten, meistens so zwischen 5 und 10 insgesamt, selten mehr, verteilt auf eine Zeit bis zu einem Jahr, selten länger.
Etwa nach diesem Schema: :scherzkeks:
Antispam e.V. - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Stories zum Schmunzeln


----------



## jasmin (28 April 2009)

*AW: Freesexsfilms.tv [ edit]*

Hey ich habe genau das gleiche Problem! Ich habe allerdings letztes Jahr innerhalb von einer Woche, nachdem ich die Rechnung per email erhalten habe den Überweisungsbetrag von 96 Euro übertragen. Und jetzt schicken sie mir ständig Mahnungen, dass mein Betrag noch immer nicht eingetroffen sei. Ich bin auch völligst verzweifelt, weil mir das ganze so peinlich ist. Hatte mit Freunden im Suff diese SEite angeschaut, mich registriert und hab nun den Ärger. 

Weißt du mittlerweile, was SAche ist?

Grüße


----------



## jasmin (28 April 2009)

*AW: Freesexsfilms.tv [ edit]*

Bin auch darauf reingefallen. Habe innerhalb von ner Woche den Betrag bezahlt und bekomme ständig eine Mahnung, dass ich doch den Zahlungsbeleg zuschicken sollte. Ich drehe voll am Rad


----------



## Antiscammer (28 April 2009)

*AW: Freesexfilms.tv [ edit]*

Natürlich würde ich niemals einen Originalbeleg hinschicken, allenfalls (wenn überhaupt) eine Kopie.
Wenn es denn überhaupt eine zustellfähige Anschrift von denen gibt.

Eigentlich ist es ja deren Problem, wenn die ihre Buchhaltung nicht im Griff haben, oder wenn die aus anderen Gründen meinen, sie müssten doppelt kassieren. 

Soll man überhaupt auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html


----------



## webwatcher (28 April 2009)

*AW: Freesexfilms.tv [ edit]*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Wenn es denn überhaupt eine zustellfähige Anschrift von denen gibt.



freesexfilms.tv  linkt  im Impressum weiter auf freesexfilm.net 


> Impress: - Web Entertainment Service Inc, Suite 1, Mec Complex, Avenue D'Aroha, Mahe, Seychelles, [email protected]





			
				whois schrieb:
			
		

> Administrative Contact:
> Domain, Administrator [email protected]
> Box 10518 A.P.O.
> Grand Cayman, Cayman Islands B.W.I.


Viel Spass mit der Zustellung


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 April 2009)

*AW: Freesexfilms.tv [ edit]*

Vielleicht ist es einfacher, im Himmel zuzustellen?

My Heaven
Himmelreich 3
Wolkenkuckucksheim

wer seine Kräfte sinnvoll_er_ einsetzen möchte, möge sich mal erkundigen, ob er auf dieser Seite Inspiration findet:
http://www.konsumentenschutz.ch/

[Chaosmodus, nicht für normale Sterbliche geeignet]
ktipp.ch - Diskussion - wwwfreesexfilmstv
[noparse]http://www.kaffee-club.com/default.asp?friend=&id=&idd=&gruppe=7[/noparse]

Echten Chaostheoretikern wird auch der ungewöhnliche Geschäftszweck auffallen:
Die Gesellschaft bezweckt im In- und Ausland Finanzierungen, Konzeption, Planung, Design, Ausführung, Herstellung, Handel, Verwertung, Vertrieb, Beratung, Leitung, Management *in den Bereichen zwei- und dreidimensionaler Kommunikationsformen und Medien wie Film*, Video, Multimedia, Internet, Ausstellungen, Messen, Installationen, sowie Erwerb, Verkauf und Verwaltung der damit zusammenhängenden Rechte und Dienstleistungen im Bereich Mehrwertnummern.

Was meint Google dazu?

wer anderweitig graben will:
http://centralops.net/co/DomainDoss...true&svc_scan=true&traceroute=true&go1=Submit

Man vergleiche mal die dort angegebene schweizerische Telefonnummer mit der hier für einenÖsterreicher angegebenen UK-Nummer
http://www.coolwhois.com/d/kaffee-club.com

Hier gibt's dann eine deutsche Handynummer und eine Adresse in St. Johns, Antigua
http://centralops.net/co/DomainDoss...true&svc_scan=true&traceroute=true&go1=Submit

Erbarmt sich denn keiner in der Schweiz, den Herren mal vorzuführen?

PS: Leider fand ich keinen Hinweis auf einen Zusammenhang zur legendären "Web Entertainment Group", von daher bleibt dies hier wohl mein einziger chaostheoretischer Exkurs zu diesem schweizerischen Exemplar der Loch-im-Käse-Vermarktung. Wer fürchtet sich denn vor so was? Höchstens die Banken, die solche Leutchen als Kunden haben.

[/Chaosmodus]



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Die Schweizer "Heaven GmbH" kann sich also durchaus auf den Standpunkt stellen, dass ein Vertrag besteht. Daran kannst Du die nicht hindern...
> Zum Rest: Schweigen


Ach, die hatte ich ja 2007 schon angekuckt, daher kam mir das so bekannt vor.


----------



## boogy (6 Mai 2009)

*AW: Freesexfilms.tv [ edit]*

Hallo erstmal ner 
also da kann ich auch was dazu sagen. und zwar hab ich mich letztens auch bei so ner seite angemeldet wo es hieß : kostenlos. und jetzt hab ich letztens eine email bekommen wo eine rechnung kam ich soll doch bitte jetzt 95 euro zahlen. habe die email dann ausversehen gelöscht und dann vor lauter panik meinen ganzen email acoount. (es war eh nur der, den ich eigentlich nicht mehr verwendet hab, nur für solche sachen ). und ich habe jetzt voll die panik, dass auf mich horrente kosten zukommen. :cry:
noch dazu kann ich nicht mal mehr sagen, was das für eine seite war, da dies für mich nciht für bedeutung war und ich nur den einen tag mal drauf war :cry:
kann mir irgendwer weiterhelfen? soll ich erstmal abwarten oder was machen?


----------



## webwatcher (6 Mai 2009)

*AW: Freesexfilms.tv [ edit]*

Die Seite läßt sich zur Zeit nicht mal aufrufen und daher nicht mal feststellen, ob ein noch 
ein  Impressum existiert
 Registriert ist sie auf eine neue Phantasieadresse 


> Web Entertainment Service Inc.
> P.O. Box            St. Johns  pcode:             12345   country:           AG


Glaube kaum, dass ein solch virtuelles Phantom eine  ernstzunehmende  Bedrohung darstellt


----------



## andalucia65 (25 Mai 2009)

*AW: Freesexfilms.tv [ edit]*

habe auch schon mehrere Mails von diesen Abzockern bekommen, nachdem ich mich auf dieser angeblich kostenlosen Seite regiestriert hatte.Wobei ich so blöd war und mich zwei mal registriert habe :wall:, da bei der ersten Registrierung der Login gar nicht funktionierte und auch bei der zweiten Registrierung die Filmchen gar nicht abgespielt werden konnten. Na gut , dann halt nicht..dachte ich bis die beiden Rechnungen auf meinem E-Mail Konto eingingen. Ich habe denen sofort gemailt, dass ich nichts bezahlen werde, da beide Links nicht funktionieren...denkste....keine Antwort...statt dessen zwei Mahnungen...ich nochmals gemailt selber Text.. großzügiger Weise soll ich nun nur eine Rechnung bezahlen und der zweite Account soll gelöscht werden, sobald die Kohle auf deren Konto eingegangen ist....leider habe ich auf meine sofortige Kündigung keine Antwort erhalten....nun bin ich hier uaf dieses Forum gestoßen, nachdem ich nach der E-Mail Adresse der dubiosen Firma gegoogelt habe. Ich werde nun ein Einschreiben mit Rückantwort an diese Firma schicken...nach einem Musterbrief der Verbraucherschutzzentrale und selbstverständlich nicht bezahlen..denn wie ich hier lesen konnte, ist diese Firma eine Scheinfirma und versucht mal wieder auf die Altbekannte Art arglose Bürger abzuzocken.:scherzkeks:


----------



## webwatcher (25 Mai 2009)

*AW: Freesexfilms.tv [ edit]*



andalucia65 schrieb:


> Ich werde nun ein Einschreiben mit Rückantwort an diese Firma schicken...


 Nach unserer Erfahrung ist sowas völlig sinnlos. 
Lies dir das hier gründlich durch, bevor die Porto verschwendest:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

Nicht reagieren hat noch nie jemandem geschadet.


----------



## andalucia65 (25 Mai 2009)

*AW: Freesexfilms.tv [ edit]*

Danke für den Ratschlag...hatte sowas ähnliches schon mal mit der Firma Content Limiteds und von dem angebliche Rechtsanwalt [ edit] , wo meine Tochter anscheinend etwas von der Seite opendownload.de heruntergeladen haben sollte...ich nahm mit der Verbraucherschutzzentrale Kontakt auf und sie haben mir geraten den Brief in dieser Form mit dem Widerspruch zu schicken.... ich habe den Brief geschrieben und seither nichts mehr von diesem dubiosen Anwalt gehört...ich denke dass ich in diesem Fall mit [email protected] erstmal dieses Schreiben als Mail losschicken werde.. dann muss ich mir wenigstens nicht den Vorwurf machen, dass ich nicht widersprochen habe.


----------



## 23zicke (13 Juli 2009)

*AW: Freesexfilms.tv [ edit]*

hi
ich bin jetzt auch auf diese seite reingefallen und habe auch mahnung bekommen und heute ne mail von inkasso. habe auch alles gelesen was hier steht nur leider habe ich in der anmeldung meine korekten daten eingegeben. habe auch oft auf die mails geantwortet aber bis jetzt nur eine antwort bekommen und das war es. was soll cih jetzt machen? ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen
weil ich weiss langdsam nicht was ich machen soll denn die haben ja nicht mal auf meine mails geantwortet wo ich mit nen anwalt oder polizei gedroht habe


----------



## Antiscammer (13 Juli 2009)

*AW: Freesexfilms.tv [ edit]*

Lies mal das Posting zwei über Deinem.


----------



## engel24 (20 August 2009)

*AW: Freesexfilms.tv [ edit]*

halli hallo habe schonmal geschrieben hier habe mich im februar auch bei freesex.de angemeldete da ich dachte es sei kostenlos....dann kam irgendwann ne mail von web inkasso habe nicht reagiert und dann war bis gester (halbes jahr später) ruhe...gestern bekamm ich dann wieder ne mail von Inkasso Media Service GmbH die seite war identisch mit der ersten inkasso forderung vor einem halben jahr bis auf den absender (oben rechts) erster inkasso mail von:                                                                                                                     New Web Inkasso GmbH 
Bahngleis 1A
8212 Neuhausen und die zweit jetzt von:                                                                      Inkasso Media Service GmbH
Im Hang 3
8903 Birmensdorf
ist schon seltsam aber die absender von den e-mail adressen sind beide identisch....
ich dachte ich hab ruhe vor denen und jetzt geht das wieder los!!!!! ich werde nicht reagieren oder soll ich lieber darauf antworten????hab schon bissel schiss aber was ich hier so gelesen hab bin ich ja nicht die einzige die es so geht und ich denke schon das das abzocke ist....hoffentlich
lg an alle steffi


----------



## Antiscammer (20 August 2009)

*AW: Freesexfilms.tv [ edit]*

Inkassobüros haben keine Sonderrechte.
Bei unberechtigten Forderungen können die nur kläffen und sonst nichts.

Wenn dem Inkassoschergen nur Deine Mailadresse bekannt ist, dann sollte man auch dafür sorgen, dass das so bleibt.

Zum Entsorgen von Inkasso-Spam gibt es Spamfilter.


----------



## Hanschen (20 August 2009)

*AW: Freesexfilms.tv [ edit]*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Zum Entsorgen von Inkasso-Spam gibt es Spamfilter.




....oder die Mailadresse einfach stilllegen! 
Für Anmeldungen jeglicher Art, sollte man immer eine gesonderte Mailadresse bereithalten. Da können die dann hinschicken was sie wollen. Alle halbe Jahre wird dann mal in einem Rutsch geleert!:-D


----------



## manfredo (27 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Freesexfilms.tv [ edit]*

Bin auch durch ein Blackout meinerseits in diese Abzock-Falle getappt.
Inzwischen und nach 3 Mahnungen ist eine kleine "Brieffreundschaft" entstanden:-D
Jetzt wäre man schon mit einer Ratenzahlung einverstanden:roll:
Da sie nur eine Mail-Adresse von mir haben,wollte ich zuerst garnichtmehr antworten,bis ich mal im Internet eine Recherche gemacht habe.
Für "freesexfilms" gibt es ja nur ein Postfach,die ganze Sache läuft über
die 
ABC Media GmbH
Im Hang 3
8903 Birmensdorf
Schweiz
Telefon: 0042 366 2061 332
Bitte kontaktieren Sie uns per Email an [email protected]

Das Inkasso-Büro ist Teil dieses Unternehmens und wurde offenbar auch auf den Seychellen registriert!
http://www.csr-corporation.com/de/inkassolizenz/inkassolizenz.html

Was mich an der ganzen Sache wundert,diese "Internet-Abzocke" gibt es schon seit Jahren und es sind deshalb sogar Foren gegründet worden,
nur geändert hat sich bisher nichts!
Selbst der Konsumentenschutz(in der Schweiz oder in Deutschland) konnte bisher in dieser Sache Erfolge verbuchen?
Da die Mahnungen automatisch generiert werden,muss wohl jeder damit rechnen das diese eine zeitlang andauern?

Manche Ratschläge in dieser Sache die hier veröffentlicht wurden,sind ja gut gemeint,aber das interessiert die "ABC Media GmbH" herzlich wenig,wie ich feststellte.
Deshalb auch meine Frage:"ist dieser Abzocke GmbH überhaupt beizukommen?"

Mit Gruss aus Wien
Manfredo


----------



## Teleton (27 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Freesexfilms.tv [ edit]*



> Deshalb auch meine Frage:"ist dieser Abzocke GmbH überhaupt beizukommen?"


Klar durch Zahlungsverweigerung. 

Es gibt wohl kaum eine Abofallenseite die häufiger den Begriff "kostenlos" enthält.



> Kostenlose  Pornofilme  Sexfilme
> Im gigantischen bieten wir von  Sexfilme mit  Kostenlose  Pornofilme Zugang an. Dort können Sie dann  Kostenlose Darstellungen optisch konsumieren.  Kostenlose  Sexfilme finden Sie praktisch für jedes nur vorstellbare Sex Interessensgebiet.
> 
> Diese  Kostenlose  Sexfilme  Pornofilme zeigen Ihnen Sex Bilder oder Sex Videoclips in Menge und Qualität. Wie der Name schon sagt, bezahlen Sie bei den  Kostenlose  Sexfilme nichts fürs Ansehen.Der einzige Zweck dieser  Kostenlose Pornofilme  Sexfilme ist der zufriedene Kunde
> ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Freesexfilms.tv [ edit]*



manfredo schrieb:


> Für "freesexfilms" gibt es ja nur ein Postfach,die ganze Sache läuft über
> die
> ABC Media GmbH
> Im Hang 3
> ...



Hi Manfredo! Die CSR (auch bekannt als WSR, geh mal auf wsr-corporation.com, laut Angabe dort ist der durch das "W" vertretene Anwalt verstorben, daher offenbar nun CSR) ist schon seit vielen Jahren bekannt. Schau Dir mal die Telefonnummer der Firma in London an:
whois

Deren Telefonnummer wird noch von ein paar weiteren reizenden Firmen benutzt. Unter anderem einer "Ebank24", die "Gold zum halben Preis" anbietet. Sehr spannende Lektüre 

Hat mit Deinem Fall nichts zu tun, aber da ich zu WSR und CSR alles seit Jahren sammle und es offenbar mal wieder an der Zeit ist, ein paar Leute in Panama oder auf den Seychellen zu informieren, wäre ich an weiteren Details (nur PN) interessiert. 
was genau haben die mit freesexfilms zu tun?


http://www.coolwhois.com/d/kaffee-club.com
http://www.coolwhois.com/d/myheaven.info

wie kommst Du da zur CSR???

ach so... deshalb?
http://elearning.whois.de/currentWhois/view/webfinanzinkasso.com


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Freesexfilms.tv [ edit]*

Darf ich den mit Chaos erfahrenen Lesern noch etwas zeigen?

Ein R*G* ist im Dezember 2008 als GF der "new eb inkasso gmbh" ausgeschieden, im November 2008 als GF der "Heaven GmbH"

new web inkasso gmbh in Liquidation, CH-400.4.028.338-3 - HR-Monitor

Ist das derselbe R*G* wie hier?
Global Voice AG, CH-020.3.027.848-2 - HR-Monitor

Einer der GF dieser Firma, ein Brite, ist nämlich auch GF einer Firma "Ambavox"
ambavox ag, CH-400.3.028.299-9 - HR-Monitor

Diese wiederum sind... Inhaber der Mehrwertnummern, die hier erwähnt werden
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/49155-freesexfilms-tv-edit.html#post243642

Mir scheint, da haben wir es mit einer besonders spannenden Version von heißer Luft zu tun.


----------



## manfredo (1 November 2009)

*AW: Freesexfilms.tv [ edit]*

Hallo und danke für Eure Antworten.

Hier habe ich folgendes vom Schweizer Konsumentenschutz erhalten:



> 1. Die Partei, welche über eine Webseite irrtümlich einen entgeltlichen Vertrag abgeschlossen hat,
> kann den Vertrag innerhalb eines Jahres seit Entdeckung des Irrtums - am besten schriftlich und eingeschrieben anfechten,
> indem sie der Gegenpartei erklärt, sie sei getäuscht worden und den Vertrag deshalb als ungültig betrachte.
> Nach Schweizer Recht und auch nach dem deutschen Recht hat die Anfechtungserklärung die Ungültigkeit des Vertrags zur Folge (OR Art. 23ff.).
> ...



Also nach schweizer und deutschem Recht könnte man den Vertrag ein Jahr anfrechten.


Ps.Ich habe aber immer mehr den Verdacht,das jetzt nurmehr "eine Person"
hinter diesem dubiosen Syndikat steht und hofft,mit Angstmache weiter Geld eintreiben zu können.


----------



## geissi (2 November 2009)

*AW: Freesexfilms.tv [ edit]*

Hallo Andalucia 65
Mir hat unser Sohn dieses schlamassel eingebrockt.Habe jetzt Deinen eintrag in wwww.computerbetrug gesehen und wäre froh wen du mir sagen könntest wie wir aus dieser Lage rauskommen.
liebe Grüsse aus der Schweiz


----------



## Liese (8 November 2009)

*AW: Freesexfilms.tv [ edit]*

Hey Leute, 

Ich bin vor einigen Wochen auch auf diese dobiose Firma reingefallen, und habe leider Gottes nach androhen der Inkassoabteilung die 96€ Jahresgebühr bezahlt. 
Die Angaben die ich bei meiner Anmeldung gemacht habe, sind bis auf die email Adresse frei erfunden, und ich kann mich nicht mehr an sie erinnern. Genausowenig wie an meine Zugangsdaten. 
Nachdem ich mein Konto dann kündigen wollte, und alle möglichen Daten die sie von mir, zur auffindung meines Kontos haben wollten, mitgeteilt habe (gottseidank nicht meine Adresse), teilten sie mir mit, das sie es trotz der bemühungen nicht ausfindig machen können. Womit ein kündigen des Abos, meinerseits, auf die schnelle nicht möglich ist. 
Das aller schlimmste ist, das ich Dummkopf natürlich, in meiner Verzweiflung, in einer der Emails meine Bankverbindung mitgeteilt habe:wall:.
Hinzu kommt noch das sie meine Zahlung der Jahresgebühr natürlich nicht ausfindig machen können, und um erneute Überweisung bitten. 

Nach langen krämen, habe ich zunächst meine Eltern (bin erst 20Jahre alt) und unsere Rechtsversichung über den Bockmist den ich fabrieziert habe informiert und werde einen Anwalt einschalten
Bis dahin werde ich auf keine einzige Email dieser Website reagieren. Und hoffen das diese Firma nicht an mein Konto geht.

gruß Tina


----------



## manfredo (12 November 2009)

*AW: Freesexfilms.tv [ edit]*

Irgendetwas ist an der ganzen Sache faul!
Zuerst wollte man nur die 96€ Jahresgebühr,
dann mit der 1. Mahnung waren es schon 175€.
Die 2.Mahnung schlug schon mit 210€ zu Buche.
Dann kam ein Angebot zur Bezahlung auf 3 Raten
und das Letzte Mail war ganz formlos,mit der Aufforderung 96€ zu bezahlen.
So weit ich informiert bin,wurde das INKASSO 2008 liquidiert!
Da lese ich dann einen Eintrag im Handelsregister der Schweiz:
"über das INKASSO wurde 29.Mai 2009 der Konkurs verhängt..."
Dies konnte man nach einer Zahlung von 5000€ -offenbar- abwenden.

Warum diesem Spuk kein Ende gesetzt werden kann,liegt offenbar daran,
das *MyHeaven(Media GmbH)* ständig die Adresse ändert.


----------



## Pola (23 November 2009)

*AW: Freesexfilms.tv [ edit]*

Ich hab auch ein ähnliches Problem
Ich hab mich auf [noparse]Gratis Sexkontakte Sex-Kontaktanzeigen Sex-Partnervermittlung [/noparse]angemeldet konnte mich daraufhin aber nicht anmelden. daraufhin hab ich innerhalb3 tage nach der anmeldung eine mail geschrieben dass ich meinen account kündigen und kein abonnement  abschließen möchte.
Das ist die mail:
Am 25. August 2009 00:30 schrieb <[email protected]>:
- Zitierten Text anzeigen -
 Ich möchte meinen account kündigen und kein abonnement abschließen.
 daraufhin habe ich folgende mail erhalten:


> Besten Dank für Ihr Mail.
> 
> Wir haben noch keine Überweisung vorliegen.
> 
> ...


 
Was soll ich jetzt machen?


----------



## Antiscammer (23 November 2009)

*AW: Freesexfilms.tv [ edit]*

Lies mal:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

Bestellungen im Internet - Antispam Wiki

Widerrufsrecht - Antispam Wiki

Wichtig ist, dass man jedwede Kommunikation mit halbseidenen Dienstleistern ausschließlich in einer beweisbaren Form führt. Wenn man schon überhaupt es für sinnvoll hält, irgendeine Konversation mit solchen "Unternehmen" anzufangen. Denn eigentlich kann man ebensogut einer Parkuhr den Satz des Pythagoras erklären.

Fest steht: offensichtlich, so weit ich das hier überblicke, ist es schon mal fraglich, ob auf die Kostenpflicht hinreichend hingewiesen wurde.

Das heißt, der "Anbieter" ist beim angeblichen Vertragsschluß schonmal seinen Informationspflichten gem. § 312c / BGB-InfoV /PAngV nicht nachgekommen.

Weiterhin darf bezweifelt werden, ob jemals eine wirksame Widerrufsbelehrung in Textform zugestellt wurde. Wirksam heißt z.B. auch: mit ladungsfähiger Anschrift zur Erklärung des Widerrufs. Hierfür wäre die Kasperbude beweispflichtig.

Im äußerst unwahrscheinlichen Fall, dass hier geklagt würde (einen Schneesturm in der Sahara halte ich für wahrscheinlicher), kann man also auch dann immer noch


den Vertrag bestreiten
wegen fehlender Widerrufsbelehrung den Widerruf erklären

Es spricht nichts dafür, dass man das jetzt schon tun muss. Denn die Mahnungen bekommt man so oder so, egal was man schreibselt.
Das allfällige Kaspertheater kann mithin ausgesessen werden.

Die Mahndroh-Kasperle-Pyramide - so funktioniert das Drohtheater:
Antispam e.V. - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Stories zum Schmunzeln
Das Kalletaler Dreieck - Video bei Youtube.com
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ofjPbcT8Hm4"]YouTube- Das Kalletaler Dreieck[/ame]

Was man über Inkassoschergen und ihre Drohungen wissen sollte:
Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## webwatcher (23 November 2009)

*AW: Freesexfilms.tv [ edit]*



			
				Nutzlosmüllmahnung schrieb:
			
		

> Sie haben die AGB's akzeptiert, deshalb gehen wir davon aus, dass Sie diese gelesen haben.
> 
> Bitte prüfen Sie unsere AGB's. Dort werden Sie alle weiteren Informationen finden.


Schwachsinn. Preispflichtigkeit hat klar und  deutlich sichtbar zu sehen sein und  nicht im Keller unten links im untersten Regal  bei ausgefallener Notbeleuchtung.

Außerdem wird sehr häufig dieser Roßtäuschertrick eingesetzt 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html


----------



## Pola (23 November 2009)

*AW: Freesexfilms.tv [ edit]*

aber ich hab ja meinen account auch gekündigt. da können die doch dann gar nichts machen oder?


----------



## webwatcher (23 November 2009)

*AW: Freesexfilms.tv [ edit]*



Pola schrieb:


> da können die doch dann gar nichts machen oder?


Dich nerven und  zumüllen >> Stories zum Schmunzeln - Antispam e.V.
aber nichts, was ernst zu nehmen wäre


----------



## Pola (23 November 2009)

*AW: Freesexfilms.tv [ edit]*

also soll ich diese mails von jetzt an einfach ignorieren?


----------



## Antiscammer (23 November 2009)

*AW: Freesexfilms.tv [ edit]*

Rechtsberatungen im Einzelfall, etwa durch Beantwortung von Fragen: "Soll ich...?" dürfen wir nicht erteilen.
Die Antwort müsste aber schon aus den Beiträgen und dort geposteten Links herauszulesen sein. Ansonsten: Verbraucherzentrale oder Anwalt fragen.


----------



## kathi26 (7 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Freesexfilms.tv [ edit]*

abgesehen vom widerrufsrecht wurde ich heute zu einer neuen art des bezahlens aufgefordert  :-D




> Wir sind eine Schweizer Gesellschaft und Sie haben durch die Registration einem Vertrag nach Schweizer Recht zugestimmt. In der Schweiz ist ein Rückrittsrecht von 7 Tagen abgesichert.
> Im Internet gilt das Herkunftslandsprinzip des Anbieters.
> 
> _Neu können Sie auch ganz anonym zahlen, indem Sie das Geld in einen Briefumschlag legen und an ABC Media GmbH_
> ...


 
ob die wechselgeld zurückschicken?


----------



## webwatcher (7 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Freesexfilms.tv [ edit]*



			
				verwirrter Nutzlosanbieter schrieb:
			
		

> Im Internet gilt das Herkunftslandsprinzip des Anbieters.


gequirlter Quark


----------



## kathi26 (7 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Freesexfilms.tv [ edit]*

die seite ist überhaupt witzig:




> *Kostenlose*  Pornofilme  Sexfilme
> 
> Im gigantischen bieten wir von  Sexfilme mit * Kostenlose*  Pornofilme Zugang an. Dort können Sie dann  *Kostenlose *Darstellungen optisch konsumieren.  *Kostenlose * Sexfilme finden Sie praktisch für jedes nur vorstellbare Sex Interessensgebiet.
> 
> ...


----------



## Antiscammer (7 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Freesexfilms.tv [ edit]*

Ich würde allenfalls ein bißchen Spielgeld hinschicken. :-p
Spielgeld basteln im kidsweb.de


----------



## kathi26 (7 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Freesexfilms.tv [ edit]*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Ich würde allenfalls ein bißchen Spielgeld hinschicken. :-p


 

ja dann können sie *kostenloses* spielgeld optisch konsumieren :-p


----------



## dicker (26 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Freesexfilms.tv [ edit]*

ich hatte gestern abend auch meine 1. mahnung bekommen.ich mußte erst mal schmunzeln und amüsierte mich darüber,das doch einige da draußen denken müssen man ist total bescheuert.die gehen einfach davon aus,das alle die,die sich mal ein paar tittenseiten anschauen angst haben vor der frau oder der öffentlichkeitsich zu bekennen.mir ist das scheissegal,bei der nächsten beklopten vorderung der Heaven GmbH werde ich meinen anwalt einschalten.der freut sich auf solche aufträge,die bearbeitet er abends immer zum einschlafen,is wie ein schönes buch.also macht euch nicht verrückt,die versuchen uns nur einzuschüchtern,weil den meißten das thema peinlich ist,reden mit euren frauen ganz offen drüber und geht mit der sache offensiv um.wir gucken uns doch alle mal die netten mädels an.oder?auch mein anwalt.:-D


----------



## orca (29 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Freesexfilms.tv [ edit]*

hi.
ich habe vor 7 tagen ebenfals eine rechnung über 96€ bekommen
heute bekam ich von einem inkassobüro eine rechnung über 176€
was soll ich jetzt machen !:unzufrieden:


----------



## Antiscammer (29 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Freesexfilms.tv [ edit]*

Die Frage sollte sich von selbst beantworten, wenn Du den Thread liest.


----------



## orca (29 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Freesexfilms.tv [ edit]*

habe nur ein mulmiges gefühl wegen diesem inkassobüro


----------



## wahlhesse (29 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Freesexfilms.tv [ edit]*

Ein Inkassobüro hat keinerlei Sonderrechte! Die können auch nicht mehr als drohen. Einzig ein grichtlicher (!) Mahnbescheid drängt zum handeln. Und das ist auch nicht mehr als ein Kreuzchen an der richtigen Stelle und zurück ans Gericht. Aber Mahnbescheide sind in dieser Branche seltener als Schnee in der Sahara.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## orca (29 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Freesexfilms.tv [ edit]*

aber die kosten steigen immer mehr an


----------



## webwatcher (29 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Freesexfilms.tv [ edit]*



orca schrieb:


> aber die kosten steigen immer mehr an


Ist das dein Problem?
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=102121#post102121


----------



## orca (29 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Freesexfilms.tv [ edit]*

soll ich alles ruhen lassen oder freesexfilms etwas schreiben


----------



## bernhard (29 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Freesexfilms.tv [ edit]*

Da kann man besser der Spülschüssel morgens die Relativitätstheorie erklären ...


----------



## webwatcher (29 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Freesexfilms.tv [ edit]*



orca schrieb:


> oder freesexfilms etwas schreiben


Warum willst du jemandem schreiben, der eh nicht liest was du schreibst? 
Mailrobots sind extrem unintelligent 

Wenn der Laden etwas in der Hand hätte würde er nicht drohen, sondern wie unter seriösen Firmen 
üblich handeln. 
Keine  der Nutzlosfirmen tut dies.
Stories zum Schmunzeln - Seite 42 - Antispam e.V.


----------



## orca (29 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Freesexfilms.tv [ edit]*

vielen dank für eure hilfe
und ein guten rutsch


----------



## pumi (14 März 2010)

*AW: Freesexfilms.tv [ edit]*

:-D
hi
bin ebenfalls opfer.
hab denen nach der zweiten mail mit rechtsanwalt gedroht.
selige ruhe!


----------



## steffib (21 April 2010)

*AW: Freesexfilms.tv [ edit]*

wenn man denen eine mail schickt kommt die immer wieder zurück,und genau 7 Tage später um dieselbe uhrzeit die nächste Mahnung(habe schon die 3.)
aber von genau dieser email adresse :[email protected] kommen die Mahnungen

die seite dazu ist: kostenlose-sex-filme-lesben.net auch von dieser heaven gmbh..

wie soll ich reagieren wenn als nächtest auch dieses inkasso Büro mailt?
wie soll ich denen mit Anwalt drohen,wenn die mails wieder zurück kommen?
Steffi


----------



## Reducal (21 April 2010)

*AW: Freesexfilms.tv [ edit]*



steffib schrieb:


> wie soll ich reagieren wenn als nächtest auch dieses inkasso Büro mailt?


Na und? Für unerwünschte Nachrichten ist der virtuelle Papierkorb da!



steffib schrieb:


> ...wie soll ich denen mit Anwalt drohen...


....besser gar nicht, da das eigentlich niemanden interessiert. Ich nehme mal an, dass du ohnehin keinen Anwalt in der Sache nehmen würdest - wie nahezu alle Bedroher. Das wissen die Anbieter und Inkassoleute auch und deshalb interessiert dieser Quatsch auch niemand.


----------



## steffib (21 April 2010)

*AW: Freesexfilms.tv [ edit]*

ok..danke 
können die denn über meine Ip-Adresse mit der ich mich einlogge meine adresse oder sonst was herrausfindenßich meine jetzt heaven gmbh und das inkasso-büro?

Steffi


----------



## Reducal (21 April 2010)

*AW: Freesexfilms.tv [ edit]*

Nein! Die haben nur die IP aus der Anmeldung oder den Logins und das ist ja anscheinend ohnehin nicht deine, oder?


----------



## steffib (21 April 2010)

*AW: Freesexfilms.tv [ edit]*

muss ich überprüfen....muss nachsehen was mein router für eine Ip hat..

Steffi

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 10:51:06 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 10:48:44 ----------

wie finde ich das denn heraus?


----------



## Reducal (21 April 2010)

*AW: Freesexfilms.tv [ edit]*

Steffi, deine IP ändert sich mindestens einmal pro Tag! Es ist wurscht, was du heute für eine hast. Und bevor gleich ein genervter Moderator hier zuschlägt abschließend der Hinweis darauf, dass es völlig egal ist, wenn der Anbieter eine IP hat - die kann i. d. R. nachträglich nicht verfolgt werden! Selbst wenn es deine gewesen wäre - das ist egal!


----------



## steffib (21 April 2010)

*AW: Freesexfilms.tv [ edit]*

danke dir ..will dich nicht nerven..bin nur nervös und habe von der Pc-technik null ahnung...
auf dieser " rechnung" sind 2 verschiedene..so wie du gesagt hast

danke dir


----------



## Reducal (21 April 2010)

*AW: Freesexfilms.tv [ edit]*



ich schrieb:


> abschließend


Jetzt wirklich zum Schluss: wer meint, dass die Nutzung des Webs tatsächlich kostenpflichtig wäre, der irrt meiner Meinung nach. Dem anonymen Anbieter von den Seychellen scheint das deutsche BGB nicht hinreichend bekannt zu sein. Der gibt sich ja nicht einmal im entferntesten Mühe, den Vertrag gesetzeskonform anzubieten. Blöd ist nur, dass jeder von jedem fordern kann, auch wenn eine Forderung nicht berechtigt ist.


----------



## steffib (28 April 2010)

*AW: Freesexfilms.tv [ edit]*

hallo 
bin verzweifelt habe jetzt nach der 4. Mahnung eine mail von einem inkasso.büro bekommen hier der wortlaut:



> Guten Tag,
> Die Firma ABC Media GmbH hat uns beauftragt die von Ihnen *nicht bezahlte Rechnung* einzutreiben.
> 
> Sie haben sich wie unten aufgeführt eingetragen und die *allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen akzeptiert* und somit einen Abo-Vertrag abgeschlossen. Wir haben die IP Nummer von Ihnen entschlüsselt.
> ...


Kann mir was passieren?haben die wirklich meine IP entschlüsselt?

was soll ich machen?

Steffi


----------



## technofreak (28 April 2010)

*AW: Freesexfilms.tv [ edit]*



steffib schrieb:


> habe jetzt nach der 4. Mahnung eine mail von einem inkasso.büro bekommen


Inkassobutzen sind Schreibknechte im Lohnauftrag 
>> Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


steffib schrieb:


> haben die wirklich meine IP entschlüsselt?


Quatsch >> http://www.computerbetrug.de/abzocke-im-internet/drohung-mit-der-ip-adresse/


steffib schrieb:


> was soll ich machen?


entspannen


----------



## steffib (28 April 2010)

*AW: Freesexfilms.tv [ edit]*

danke für die info`s! also können die nicht meine adresse herausfinden?


----------



## technofreak (28 April 2010)

*AW: Freesexfilms.tv [ edit]*

Sie können und  dürfen es nicht


----------



## steffib (28 April 2010)

*AW: Freesexfilms.tv [ edit]*

ok..danke ..also kann ich beruhigt sein das nichts passiert?

danke danke dir

Steffi


----------



## geomac (30 November 2010)

*AW: Freesexfilms.tv [ edit]*

Hallo,ich habe in der Suchfunktion "ambavox" eingegeben, leider weiß ich nicht genau, ob ich hier richtig bin.
Jedenfalls hab ich heute eine Mahnung des Inkassounternehmens "acoreus" bekommen. Forderung vom 20.10.2010
Ich weiß mit 100%iger Sicherheit, dass ich mich nirgendwo angemeldet habe. Offensichtlich hat dies wohl etwas mit Sexflimen zu tun. Nicht, dass ich solche Seiten nicht ab und an mal besuche, aber anmelden tu ich mich grundsätzlich nicht.

Wie kommen die an meine Adresse? Weiß jemand Rat?
Jedenfalls werde ich nicht darauf reagieren, trotzdem bin ich doch ein wenig nervös, auf Grund der Post in meinem Kasten, ohne jemals eine Adresse angegeben zu haben.

Gibt es ähnliche Vorkommnisse bei euch?

MfG


----------



## Goblin (30 November 2010)

*AW: Freesexfilms.tv [ edit]*



> Wie kommen die an meine Adresse


 
Ist nicht dein Problem. Im Zivilrecht ist der Vordernde in der Beweispflicht,nicht du. Er muss beweisen das du dich angemeltet hast. Ob und wie er das macht ist sein Problem



> Jedenfalls werde ich nicht darauf reagieren


 
Gute Entscheidung

Hier noch was zu Inkassobuden allgemein
Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## geomac (30 November 2010)

*AW: Freesexfilms.tv [ edit]*

Danke für die Antwort und den Link. Ist leider nicht das erste mal, dass ich Kontakt zu irgendwelchen Geldeintreibern habe, jedoch lief das beim letzten Mal ausschließlich über Mailkontakt. Damals ging es um ein Downloadportal für Shareware. 
Die Forderung und Mahnung kratzt mich eigentlich nicht, einzig die Tatsache, dass diese Vereine meine Privatadresse anschreiben, macht mich schon wütend. Naja, seis drum. Ist nicht mehr zu ändern. Die können ja mal in meinem Sparschweinchen gucken, ob sie da was finden. Ist auf den Seychellen deponiert.

MfG


----------

